# Setting Up ADB & FASTBOOT in OSX / Mac (Help needed)



## fitti28 (Jul 2, 2011)

Currently i have android sdk setup on my windows PC. I was trying to setup Android SDK to use ADB & Fastboot on my IMac which is running Mac OSX Lion 10.7.4 

I have the sdk installed on the Mac and ADB & Fastboot are located in the proper folders within the SDK but i would like to setup the Path so i dont have to Cd to Platform-Tools each time i want to run adb or fastboot. 

I have already googled how to setup the path but i am getting permissions denied 

This is what i did below

I was able to setup the Path, save and exit text writer. I wanted to confirm the .profile was created and when i typed ~/.profile in terminal i get permissions denied. What do i do now. Do i need to fix permissions on folder?

Mine looked like this when i created it export PATH=${PATH}:/Users/fitti28/android-sdk-mac_86/platform-tools/


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

what happens if you put open -e .profile


----------



## fitti28 (Jul 2, 2011)

razorloves said:


> what happens if you put open -e .profile


I will try that now. I can use ADB and Fastboot but i have to type source .profile first


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

fitti28 said:


> I will try that now. I can use ADB and Fastboot but i have to type source .profile first


try the "set the path" instructions here http://blog.wapnet.nl/2011/05/setup-adb-and-fastboot-with-android-sdk-on-mac-osx/


----------



## fitti28 (Jul 2, 2011)

I will try them. I originally found that site but didn't think the bash_profile was correct so used some other sites for guidance which must have been wrong also. So much information on google but everything is so different


----------



## indy328 (Aug 15, 2011)

it's so nice once you have the bash_profile set up! i just did this rather recently myself


----------

